# Beware:Construction Zone



## maniclion (Mar 8, 2004)

*Hard Hats Required* 

I am a machine built to lift hundreds of pounds of steel.

I am the structure that the machine is lifting the hundreds of pounds of steel to build.

These muscles will be my cornerstone.

The Taj Mahal was built as a symbol of undying love yet I don't have the riches to build such a gift so I will instead build myself as a monument for my lady.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 8, 2004)

do you write in your spare time ? Very poetic.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 8, 2004)

Yes I do I like to write while I'm lifting, I get great inspiration in between sets maybe it's the endorphins.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 8, 2004)

thats very good man

My dad writes poetry

I have to memorize poetry every 6 weeks for english

but this 6 weeks we are doing a big project over it

i gotta make like 5 of my own
could you help a brother out


----------



## maniclion (Mar 9, 2004)

I just figured I would start off my journal with some metaphors since I called it a contruction zone, no big deal I didn't even put half the effort into it.  

I never understood why you should memorize someone elses poetry, I couldn't recite one line of poetry by someone else, but I still can write my own.  Song lyrics are poetry, memorize some of them, if you need help start a thread in open chat and throw out some topics and ideas I could help gather them into a pattern one could call poetry.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 9, 2004)

I've decided to begin with a cut, see where I am at since my bulk at the end of last year and then decide where to target for my growth phase.  I will be utilizing the OVT as an experiment in whether one can lose fat while gaining muscle at the same time.

Example:

Superset A: 
A1. Bench Press: 5 sets, 5 reps, 201 tempo, rest interval 0
A2. Flat Flyes: 5 sets, 5 reps, 602 tempo, rest interval 120 secs

Which can be interpreted as, 

Bench x 5  NO REST followed immediately by Flyes x 5 then REST: 120 Seconds          
201 Tempo: 2 = Negative or down, 0 = At the bottom, 1 = Positive or up 
Repeat 5 times


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 9, 2004)

Sounds intense ! 
I will be watching to see what results this type workout produces.

Where are you starting from, aka what are your stats?
Gary


----------



## maniclion (Mar 10, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=415037 

My pics from SEP. 2003, not much change except for some fat loss from not eating for a bulk.  There has got to be a middle ground where you gain muscle witout the fat that comes from bulking, I guess thats bodybuildings holy grail.  I will find the magic formula.

This is my original journal Old I would say I am starting out the same except for the fact that I weigh 185 now.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 10, 2004)

Did light bi/tri work last night to prepare my self for OVT soon, waiting for my schedule to open.  Just came home from work, took off my shirt and lifted for 30 minutes, bang it out and got it over with.  I will do it this way from now on instead of wasting time changing clothes, eating dinner and then trying to motivate myself to go outside and lift.  Who cares if I'm in my jeans and workboots while I lift, is it really necessary to have a cute little outfit and tennis shoes to workout in? 

03/10/04 
Meal 1: 1 1/2 chix breast

Meal 2: 2 chix breast and 1/2 cup rice

Meal 3: 3 boiled egg whites

Meal 4: 1/2 cup peanuts

Meal 5:  1 chix breast in Chicken caesar salad, with 1/2C Whole wheat ravioli, fresh tomato sauce w/ onions.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 12, 2004)

03/11/04 
Meal 1: 1 1/2 chix breast

Meal 2: 2 chix breast and 2 slices ww bread

Meal 3: 3 boiled egg whites

Meal 4: 1/2 cup peanuts

Meal 5: 1 Can tuna, 1/2 Tbsn mayo, 3C red lettuce, spoonful oliveoil,vinegar,onions,tomato dressing.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 12, 2004)

10/12/04

Meal 1: 4 hard boiled egg 1 w/ yolk
Meal 2: Breakfast burrito ww tortilla, 25G protein
meal 3: 1 chix breast 1/2ww pasta, broccoli, dried tomatoes, pinch of mozz./parm. chz
Meal 4: can tuna w/ 1/2 Tbsn mayo, ww bread stick

Tommorow Start OVT Chest (start light to dial in where I should be), hard ab work after.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 15, 2004)

I don't know why I tease myself into thinking my schedule is going to suddenly change so that I can workout.  Friday I got home @ 5:30 changed clothes and ate then had to go to Linda's grandfathers to help him teach his Orchid class, saturday worked all day, then had to wait for Linda's daughter to get ready to go to her friends house which was undetermined, but I didn't want to get started on a workout and then be interrupted, Sunday I planned my workout for the evening because Linda was scheduled to work, but they told her she could have the night off so I spent the evening with her.  Thats o.k, everyone knows that tonight is my night and they can't hijack my time.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 15, 2004)

Comeon Manic, get dem workouts in... make the time.
If everyone knows its your time last night do the same with the gym, thats what i do


----------



## maniclion (Mar 17, 2004)

I can't beleive my luck, I planned a WO for Monday when I get a call from Linda saying she didn't have to work that night and wanted to wash her car, pay some bills and go grocery shopping.  Then I planned for yesterday what happens I had to wait around work till 7 so a customer could pick up an emergency replacement for a client, then I had to pick up the kid from tutoring got home around 8, cooked dinner and collapsed on the couch.  Tonight Linda is off, I'm going to WO no matter what, just come home take off my shirt, setup the bench and crank out some sets.

Ris, that's how I got in trouble the last time.  Linda and I don't get to see each other much due to our jobs, so the day's she's off I devote my time to her, then I also have her daughter to drop off and pickup at school, church, the mall, etc.  I feel like Mr. Mom


----------



## maniclion (Mar 29, 2004)

I have done the OVT chest and back routine then had to wait 3 days to do the legs and abs.  Both left me feeling like a pinata from Mark Maguire's birthday party.  I again had to wait for an opening for bi's/tri's day my arms feel like I got massive penicilin shots all over.  I will post the exact details later when I have a chance at home.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 1, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I've decided to begin with a cut, see where I am at since my bulk at the end of last year and then decide where to target for my growth phase. I will be utilizing the OVT as an experiment in whether one can lose fat while gaining muscle at the same time.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...


Oooo  I'm trying this again what an intense workout this makes.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 1, 2005)

Will you be updating this journal a little more frequently than once a year?


----------



## maniclion (Jun 1, 2005)

Magic 8 Ball say's:My sources say maybe.


----------

